

Tiny Docker Operating Systems - alexcasalboni
https://blog.docker.com/2015/03/tiny-docker-operating-systems/

======
marcc
Not mentioned in this blog post is CoreOS, one of the leading operating
systems in this category.

I'm happy to see the variety of operating systems coming out lately.

~~~
jmtulloss
CoreOS isn't intended to be the base image of a docker container, it's meant
to be the host for docker containers.

~~~
lsaferite
Boot2Docker and RancherOS are also meant to be hosts for containers.

------
riobard
OT: I really hate group blogs (more than one author) with byline at the bottom
after the content.

The subject of the first sentence in the post is "I". I've no idea who this
"I" is unless scrolling to the bottom.

Please place the byline below the title.

~~~
jdoliner
How do you feel about The Economist's publication style?

~~~
wpietri
The Economist works hard at having a house writing style and a house
viewpoint. You will never see "I" in an unsigned Economist article.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
No, but you might see "This author..." sometimes instead. Economist does
pretty well, but personality still seems into some of the non-editorials.

------
curun1r
Not mentioned: [https://github.com/ibuildthecloud/only-
docker](https://github.com/ibuildthecloud/only-docker)

(though it's more of an experiment than an OS)

~~~
girvo
I think that's what RacherOS does as well, which is interesting as they're
claiming it's production ready! Only Docker seems neat, I'm loving all of
these experiments.

~~~
shykes
The same guy (Darren aka "ibuildthecloud") is behind both projects. He is very
prolific.

------
xgbi
I'm not quite up to speed here, but aren't these simple linux user lands,
running on a normal Kernel, and not actually real OSes that provide a new set
of APIs to interact with the system?

I see all these "DockerOS", "RancherOS", "CoreOS" things and at the end it is
just a kernel and a set of programs that take over the init process in a
certain way.

~~~
lsaferite
Careful or you may fall into the 'What is an OS' discussion. :)

They are all kernels and suites of tools, namely Docker and usually Busybox.
The primary objective in all cases is to have a minimal OS host for Docker
containers so they can drop the normal suite of tools.

------
TheGrassyKnoll
Seems like guys that can cram chess programs into less than 1k would be great
for this type of development.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9151552](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9151552)

------
meric
Text-only for those who can't load the page.

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eboGGnF...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eboGGnFGZ-
UJ:https://blog.docker.com/2015/03/tiny-docker-operating-
systems/&hl=en&gl=au&strip=1)

